# lamictal/lamotrigene



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

success stories with this? I have been on Prozac for 7 weeks (not helped my DP much at all), but understand Lamictal works well with an SSRI? Maybe worth a try?


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wish love was the answer, but it isn't....


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

hey mipmunkkk, i've been on lamictal for two weeks now on 25 and i'll be at 50 tomorrow

it hasn't done anything but i didn't expect it to at such a low dosage. i'll keep you posted


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

@grublet - keep me posted of any improvements


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

susto it s clear you don t have dp otherwise you would not say such stupid things, you think that love can heal my dp, right...

@mipmunk i have been on lamictal 200 for several months but it did not help at all, but others seem to have had succes with it so give it a go...i stopped taking it now...i also take fluanxol and it helps me to put down some symptoms of dp...perhaps try that one


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I too totally agree Susto hasn't got DP at all!


----------

